
Privacy conscious Two-factor authentication - Raed667
http://raed.it/gpg2fa/
======
ntw1103
This is really cool, I like the idea. I don't care for the license though.

~~~
Raed667
Thank you, I'll be releasing a WodPress plugin really soon based on this.

The GPL license is due to the license of GPG itself.

~~~
ntw1103
Thanks for the clarification on the license, I was not aware of this. :)

